# Bad purchase



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Bad purchase

Ever buy something only to find out it was complete garbage? Doesn't work? Woefully cheap? doesn't fit? Can't use it?
I have!
Can’t return it, don’t want it, too embarrassed to give it away. Thank you Goodwill. --Tim


----------



## Tightlines (Jun 29, 2012)

Yes. Skinzit fish skinner. Way faster to just use a electric fillet knife and less hassle.


----------



## geoffoquinn (Oct 2, 2011)

Every utility knife at Lowe's and Home Depot is trash with one exception, the white Lennox ones at Lowe's can live a few roofing seasons. The porter cable oscillating tool ( went through 4 before the warranty ended).


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Ulterra. Total junk. Sent back for refund within ninety days. Went back to my motorguide.


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

Anybody that’s ever bought a Glock pistol total junk​


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I've bought so many things over the yrs that turned out I ordered something that wasnt what I wanted I couldn't list them all. but I just bought some sampo swivels off ebay that turned out they was the old brass swivels and not the ball bearing swivels I wanted. turns out it said in the listing they was the brass swivels. all I read was sampo swivels and I made a bid on them and won the auction.
sherman


----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)

My frequent curse is: "Whoever designed this thing should be condemned to try to use it."


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

1basshunter said:


> Anybody that’s ever bought a Glock pistol total junk​


IM TELLIN EASY BITE


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

sherman51 said:


> I've bought so many things over the yrs that turned out I ordered something that wasnt what I wanted I couldn't list them all. but I just bought some sampo swivels off ebay that turned out they was the old brass swivels and not the ball bearing swivels I wanted. turns out it said in the listing they was the brass swivels. all I read was sampo swivels and I made a bid on them and won the auction.
> sherman


Congrats on winning! That's the bad thing with Ebay, with the cost of shipping you end up eating your mistakes...

I have to repair two toilets, after 20 years they are starting to "run". The old ball cock is sticking so will replace with a new fluidmaster fill valve. I wanted to replace the water supply tube with a braided hose. Stupid me I had to return the wrong hose (wrong fitting on one end ) and wouldn't you know it I bought the wrong hose all over again.
Hope I get a different cashier.....


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

Saugeye Tom said:


> IM TELLIN EASY BITE


You probably will have to tell him he is unable to read why else would he buy a Glock


----------



## doegirl (Feb 24, 2005)

Some years back I bought a bowstring/cable set for my Bowtech Equalizer. I called those strings everstretch because that's exactly what they did. Also fuzzed up like scared cat despite being waxed regularly. The string material was 452x and now I know to avoid it like the plague.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

1basshunter said:


> Anybody that’s ever bought a Glock pistol total junk​


OH NO YOU DI-N'T!


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

Picked up a like new walther p22 lightly used for $125. Thought I got a great deal came with extra magazines and 2 bricks of ammo. Worst pistol I've ever shot. Jammed bad. Ejection was awful. Finally got it to cycle good and the thing would eject the spent casing straight up over your head and right down the back of your shirt almost every dang time. Being a machinist I decided to make a new extractor as the old one was very loose fitting. After making one and hardening it and installing it the stupid thing would eject and hit you right between the eyes. I put the old extractor in and gave it to my brother n law for Christmas. Shoots great for him.


----------



## Masterbaiter66 (Sep 3, 2016)

The helicopter lure.


----------



## Pooka (Jan 30, 2012)

scioto_alex said:


> My frequent curse is: "Whoever designed this thing should be condemned to try to use it."


I say that about every automotive engineer that designed any vehicle made 1995 to current. 
Just from me, I can't imagine how they survive the way their ears must burn. LOL


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

1basshunter said:


> Anybody that’s ever bought a Glock pistol total junk​


ez is watching you.
sherman


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

sherman51 said:


> ez is watching you.
> sherman


One thing is for sure he won’t try to shoot me with his Glock as we all know they jam, total junk LOL he’s going to have a field day with this!!!!


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

yep... every padded seat I ever bought for long road trips... I like to try em out for a few hundred miles and when my butt starts to throb then I package and send them back. Can you say my sacro-iliac is screamin.. I make sure to "sterilize" em before returning LOL


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

EnonEye said:


> yep... every padded seat I ever bought for long road trips... I like to try em out for a few hundred miles and when my butt starts to throb then I package and send them back. Can you say my sacro-iliac is screamin.. I make sure to "sterilize" em before returning LOL


Have you tried the "memory foam" ? Just wondering / my wife's Toyota seats bug my arse on roadtrips...


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

EnonEye said:


> yep... every padded seat I ever bought for long road trips... I like to try em out for a few hundred miles and when my butt starts to throb then I package and send them back. Can you say my sacro-iliac is screamin.. I make sure to "sterilize" em before returning LOL





Snakecharmer said:


> Have you tried the "memory foam" ? Just wondering / my wife's Toyota seats bug my arse on roadtrips...


If you guys find anything that works for those road trips please let me know. Have lower back issues as well and traveling long distances sometimes isn't fun. Usually eat Aleve like m&m's.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

fastwater said:


> If you guys find anything that works for those road trips please let me know. Have lower back issues as well and traveling long distances sometimes isn't fun. Usually eat Aleve like m&m's.


https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01IM5CFZM/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Use it every day, works like a charm!


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

^^^Thank You very much acklac7.
Will surely have to get one and give it a shot.


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

those stupid crank baits that light up and buzzed, charge them up and toss them in ,, was ok until I snapped on a 3 oz weight one day trolling 50ft hahahaha filled with water and buzzed and light up until batt dead,,hahahahah poof junk


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

fastwater said:


> ^^^Thank You very much acklac7.
> Will surely have to get one and give it a shot.


I could use one on my computer seat when i'm on ogf. then transfer it to the car for long trips. my touch really hurts on the trips I make to tn.
sherman


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

acklac7 said:


> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01IM5CFZM/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> Use it every day, works like a charm!


Good thing I read the description. I thought the cut out was for your junk....


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

New 1998 Jeep 4X4 off the lot. Graveyard by 2000. Don't get me started.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

fastwater said:


> ^^^Thank You very much acklac7.
> Will surely have to get one and give it a shot.


i know something for your back....when you come to get your rod ill give it to ya T.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

KaGee said:


> OH NO YOU DI-N'T!





KaGee said:


> OH NO YOU DI-N'T!


THAT WAS UN CALLED FOR....EVERYONE LOVES GLOCKS EVEN FASTWATER BOB K  THEY ALL HAVE EM


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Sounds like some of you guys don't need memory foam so much as lumbar support. When the small of your back starts going the wrong way, you can get tired and sore real quick!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Saugeye Tom said:


> IM TELLIN EASY BITE


I saw it, maybe Him and bobk could could do a book together, a coloring book


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Saugeye Tom said:


> THAT WAS UN CALLED FOR....EVERYONE LOVES GLOCKS EVEN FASTWATER BOB K THEY ALL HAVE EM


Yes...was shooting mine today.
Wife gets mad when I ask her to clean it though. She has to wash it by hand and can't put it in the dishwasher cause the heat cycle will melt it.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

So funny I could cry. I'ts called livin' and learnin'...........
*So, *you've all bought some real crap, ..........what the heck were you thinking???--Tim


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

Wow said:


> So funny I could cry. I'ts called livin' and learnin'...........
> *So, *you've all bought some real crap, ..........what the heck were you thinking???--Tim
> 
> View attachment 273141


haven't you ever heard of having a brain fart? thats when your brain takes a crap on you.
sherman


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

ezbite said:


> I saw it, maybe Him and bobk could could do a book together, a coloring book


I can’t do the book. I’m still ticked that you stole my granddaughters crayons. You’ll have to color by yourself


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

bobk said:


> I can’t do the book. I’m still ticked that you stole my granddaughters crayons. You’ll have to color by yourself


nothing I hate worse than a crayon thief. except maybe the kid that says I'm taking my ball and going home.
sherman


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Saugeye Tom said:


> THAT WAS UN CALLED FOR....EVERYONE LOVES GLOCKS EVEN FASTWATER BOB K THEY ALL HAVE EM


You are correct sir Tom. I have a couple boat anchors.


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

bobk said:


> I can’t do the book. I’m still ticked that you stole my granddaughters crayons. You’ll have to color by yourself


I can steal a coloring book from my grandson maybe get a few crayons And if he’s patient maybe between the both of us we can teach him to color within the lines but that is a stretch LOL


----------



## eyehunter8063 (Sep 6, 2013)

Masterbaiter66 said:


> The helicopter lure.


hahahahahahaha i still got a complete kit of them on the shelf lol


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

Snakecharmer said:


> Have you tried the "memory foam" ? Just wondering / my wife's Toyota seats bug my arse on roadtrips...


Snake I'm currently using 2- 3" thick foam pads (stacked one on the other) that have the sacro part cut out to alleviate that pressure point. Takes me a full minute to make adjustments when I get into the vehicle but this combination seems to have promise. But, not yet road tested over 1-hour so who knows. Let us all know if that memory foam works for you. That the same as the memory gel cushions I'm now seeing advertised for about twice the cost of foam? I think this thread should be a sticky  ya know awful lot of baby-boomers on here that need good suggestions, maybe title it Ailment Cures???


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

EnonEye said:


> Snake I'm currently using 2- 3" thick foam pads (stacked one on the other) that have the sacro part cut out to alleviate that pressure point. Takes me a full minute to make adjustments when I get into the vehicle but this combination seems to have promise. But, not yet road tested over 1-hour so who knows. Let us all know if that memory foam works for you. That the same as the memory gel cushions I'm now seeing advertised for about twice the cost of foam? I think this thread should be a sticky  *ya know awful lot of baby-boomers on here that need good suggestions, maybe title it Ailment Cures???*


*

...or titled ' Getting Old Ain't for Sissies!!!'


*


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

My oldest boy has issues while driving too. We found a back cushion that keeps his back straight. Everyone is different so maybe try back instead of butt cushions.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Back on topic,,,,,,,weighted slip bobber. Line keeps getting wrapped around the little weight. Like 7 bucks for 2 of them junk sombits.


----------



## Eye Dr (Mar 23, 2010)

2015 Craftsman lawn tractor. HORRIBLE! Had a new transmission put in under warranty 5 times. Biggest piece of junk I’ve ever owned.


----------



## stekzus (Mar 26, 2008)

Nope never did..lol..I must be living the perfect life or the perfect DREAM..


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Llama 1911 in .45 cal

A bud of mine needed money, I'm not a loaning money type of guy, but he had this sweet looking .45 and I offered him $300 for it. He took it but we made a deal if he gave me back the $300 id give him back the .45 I took it out and shot it and every ejected casing came back and hit me in the head or went down my shirt (p.s. Their still hot) last time I ever shot it. When he said he had my $300 I drove to him to get rid of that junk.. even gave him the box of shells.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

ress said:


> My oldest boy has issues while driving too. We found a back cushion that keeps his back straight. Everyone is different so maybe try back instead of butt cushions.


Yep...sitting on something doesn't help me either. Have to have cushion behind my back in the lumbar area. When I drove a truck I'd have a couple three socks filled with rice I would lean on when things got hurting. Also would use the air cushion off the bike I bought for the wife while riding. Also found that taking wallet out of back pocket really helps out as well.

As far as worthless things I've bought
When the infamous Color C Lector first came out, believe it was sometime back in the 80's, just had to have one cause I was sure it would give me that huge edge I needed to win the many tournaments I was fishing at the time.
And then there was the 'flyin lure'. Another miracle fishing item I couldn't do without.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Eye Dr said:


> 2015 Craftsman lawn tractor. HORRIBLE! Had a new transmission put in under warranty 5 times. Biggest piece of junk I’ve ever owned.


Hmmm...forgot about my Craftsman riding mower purchase disaster. Most regrettable $3000 I ever spent. Everything electrical on the mower replaced under warranty as well as the Kohler engine that locked up with only days left under warranty.


----------



## Masterbaiter66 (Sep 3, 2016)

eyehunter8063 said:


> hahahahahahaha i still got a complete kit of them on the shelf lol


The flying lure, I actually caught a few bass on so not a complete bust


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

bobk said:


> You are correct sir Tom. I have a couple boat anchors.


its ok...its hard to come out sometimes


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Fastwawa -
Man if you would send me some cash from that fat wallet of yours it would fix two problems..... Your back and my bills....


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

71 Chevy Vega (engine disaster), 80 Chevy Citation (locking rear brakes, engine, electrical), 86 Mercury Topaz (tranny low mileage), 2001 and 2001 Ford Focus (had two, both bad tranny at 60k)...all unreliable econo junk, should have bought a service station


----------



## Spongebrain (Feb 12, 2007)

2012 Ford Focus. Transmission was junk.


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

had a 60s jaguar I bought used , thought it would be fun, NOT junk sold it 5 days later couldn't even change the plugs yep have my share of anchors lol


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Snakecharmer said:


> Fastwawa -
> Man if you would send me some cash from that fat wallet of yours it would fix two problems..... You're back and my bills....


Sure wish that was the case SC.
But to tell ya the truth, if'n I got robbed, the bad guy would feel sorry fer me and leave me some $.


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

fastwater said:


> Sure wish that was the case SC.
> But to tell ya the truth, if'n I got robbed, the bad guy would feel sorry fer me and leave me some $.


So another words you’re married like the rest of us


----------



## gutthooked (Jul 24, 2011)

Muzzy zero effect arrow rest could never get my bow to shoot with it and it didn't fit right.

2000 dodge ram everything on it broke then the dash imploded.

Rural king jeans put on a pair when I bent over the ass ripped out.

I just avoid that stuff forever now


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

1basshunter said:


> So another words you’re married like the rest of us


Yes...isn't it strange that that's the common denominator between having $...or not.

Speaking of being married costing $... I would like to put at the top of list of my bad purchases...the X-wife.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

fastwater said:


> Sure wish that was the case SC.
> But to tell ya the truth, if'n I got robbed, the bad guy would feel sorry fer me and leave me some $.


with my luck they wouldn't leave me money. but would want to rob me on credit like everybody else does, LOL.
sherman


----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)

1980 Pontiac Phoenix

http://storm.oldcarmanualproject.com/pontiac/Pontiac Phoenix 1980 020405r.jpg

To service the distributor, you take off the right front wheel and reach through the fender, between the engine and the firewall. Good luck.


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

Rural king jeans put on a pair when I bent over the ass ripped out.

I just avoid that stuff forever now[/QUOTE]
And we all thank you for that


----------



## spikeg79 (Jun 11, 2012)

Skil Ratch-N-Lock pliers, the piece of junk locks when you don't want it to and when you do want it to it doesn't 9 times out of 10.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

This "Never Wet" garbage...........

https://www.google.com/imgres?imgur...hUKEwjc9qO08oPdAhVwrlkKHWwYD9YQ_h0wHHoECAUQCA


----------



## Farmhand (Jul 11, 2011)

ohiojmj said:


> 71 Chevy Vega (engine disaster), 80 Chevy Citation (locking rear brakes, engine, electrical), 86 Mercury Topaz (tranny low mileage), 2001 and 2001 Ford Focus (had two, both bad tranny at 60k)...all unreliable econo junk, should have bought a service station


This is great. My dad who lived in San Francisco at the time got a Vega 3 speed. We went to pick it up on the way home he figured out it would not make it up the Golden Gate Bridge without driving in 1st or second gear depending on how much of a running start he got. He was so mad lol


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)




----------



## ristorap (Mar 6, 2013)

When I was a kid I bought a reel from mail order they sold out of that one so they sent me a different reel. It was junk when you set the hook the reel would turn and let line out.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

ahhhhh zebco


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

stekzus said:


> Nope never did..lol..I must be living the perfect life or the perfect DREAM..


Liar! --Tim


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Saugeye Tom said:


> ahhhhh zebco


I think those 202- 33 Zebco's made me a better fisherman!


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

ress said:


> I think those 33 Zebco's made me a better fisherman!


Me too...loved the drag on the 202..remember when I got my first 33. Heaven.....the I got a Mitchell 300...no looking back


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Dad had the 300. I was not allowed to touch it-but i did!

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## gutthooked (Jul 24, 2011)

Another piece of junk I had was a lowrance lcx 17 went through 3 transducers and 2 gps antennas. I guess the lowrance was ok till you used it. Glad I switched to a Furuno unit.


----------



## moondog5814 (Apr 8, 2007)

1993 GMC Jimmy. Bought it for $7000.00. Had it for 2 years and probably put 2 grand in it and ended up selling it for $2500. Total junk.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

moondog5814 said:


> 1993 GMC Jimmy. Bought it for $7000.00. Had it for 2 years and probably put 2 grand in it and ended up selling it for $2500. Total junk.


ya got 500 back!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

Extended warranty, never fails,as soon as it expires. The product falls flat on it face. Leaving you with that warm fuzzy feeling!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Me too...loved the drag on the 202..remember when I got my first 33. Heaven.....the I got a Mitchell 300...no looking back


I used pure junk until I got my 1st 33. then when I started salmon fishing I went to the 888 and the 808. those were good closed faced reels. then I went out on a limb and bought the Mitchell 308. I used them for yrs before getting into better reels.
sherman


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

It's a shame but back when my grandfather and my dad were still alive it almost impossible to buy anything that was junk. Granted you only had the choice of 2, maybe 3 different name brands to choose from but even there lower priced tools, ect were made to last. I still have a few old Black and Decker drills and saws that work as good as they came out of the box..
Now you spend good money and one still doesn't know for sure how good the product is..


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

The Duckett Ghost rod in a 7ft medium power fast tip It’s like trying to set the hook with a rubber band total junk


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

I have some Firestone tools!

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Irishtrooper (Jun 28, 2016)

My wife thought the mighty bite fishing system would save $ and I wouldn't need to keep buying cranks and jerk baits cause "it will catch everything". She got it for me as a "gift". In return I said I'll get rid of the dishwasher cause "she can clean everything" and it will also save money. Slept on the couch that night.. worth it.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

my boat trailer on my small boat took a crap back in dec. I bought a used small trailer to get on home. one of the bearing buddies is missing. the 1.98 bearing buddy is to large to fit the hub. I just took it for granted that it had a 1" axle. so I just bought 2 new 1" hubs for it in jan. went out the other day to change them out. and to my surprise the axle is 1 3/8 x 1 1/6 I think. but now I have 2 1" hubs that i'll probably never use. good money spent on them. and its been way to long to try and exchange them.
sherman


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Cleveland browns season tickets....


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

ezbite said:


> Cleveland browns season tickets....


Oh my....lmao


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

Actually, more than I care to remember.


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

ezbite said:


> Cleveland browns season tickets....


You have us all beat


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

You crack me up! --Tim


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

You's guys are too funny!


----------



## bridgeman (Aug 26, 2010)

Laid out a pile of cash for a trollmaster3 a panther trim and tilt unit for my kicker along with a T4 steering unit. All failed within 3 hours of usage. They fixed the TM3 for the bargain price of 265.00 and it still won't work right. The trim/tilt unit is essentially a bracket now cuz I just reach over the back and manually deploy the kicker. .fun in 3ft waves. The T4 is sitting on shelf in my garage cuz it quit and I replaced it with a python steering unit. I called em about the steering and trim units and they told me the components need to be kept dry DAH?? They're on a boat. 1800.00 mistake.


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

Eagle black/white fishfinder w/GPS. Loved the unit, simple, effective, worked 1-year and GPS went out. Lowrance was happy to suggest the newest replacement mode for... wait for it... retail price! That's I went to their competitor.


----------

